# Roamer popular



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Impulse buy! But has turned out spectacularly well. Lovely little Roamer popular with Roamer own MST 372. Believe it's all original probably adapting from the late 1950s....the movement was used 1944-1962 Goldtone case with nicely aged dial and a red pointer seconds hand .

keeping good time since arrival this morning.... nice pick up for less than a pony!!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Impulse buy! But has turned out spectacularly well. Lovely little Roamer popular with Roamer own MST 372. Believe it's all original probably adapting from the late 1950s....the movement was used 1944-1962 Goldtone case with nicely aged dial and a red pointer seconds hand .
> 
> keeping good time since arrival this morning.... nice pick up for less than a pony!!


 Good find :thumbsup: , can confirm fifties.

Meyer & Studeli set very high standards on their movement's performance.

What's not to like about these affordable vintage timepieces, this time period (40's-60's) IMO was the zenith of 20th century watchmaking precision.

Even the far East have started f+#=/!- these (yours is the real deal).

Enjoy. :biggrin:


----------

